# am i getting myself in over my head???



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

need a second opinion..... the property manager of the apartments that i live in asked me to do the snow removal for this up coming season. im just afraid that its one of those "too good to be true" things. 

she told me to put in a competitive bid and she will pay my rent in full each month and pay me the remaining due in check or cash. it sure sounds awesome but just wanted to hear some input from others on the outside. im going crazy weighing the pros and cons of this! so any help would be great!!!!

oh by the way this contract will be for plowing and salting of only the parking lots. no side walks or anything else.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

put in the competitive bid and if excepted have a contract that spells everything out including the rent payment. Something to think about, say you decide to move early can you sub lease


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

little more input would be helpful guys


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

go for it, but I would stipulate that if you don't get enough snow to cover the rent, that the rent should be paid in full anyways. Meaning, if you don't work very much in November or March (usually the slowest snow months) your rent still gets paid.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

one question.. can you handle plowing the place, i don't know how many accounts you have or what kind of equipment you have... but keep in mind one thing ....you live there so any little thing they no where to find you. it does have its advantages, but there are also drawback, do you have back up in case your equipment breaks down....stuff like that


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you saying that you will plow and salt for the 11/12 season in exchange for rent. 
So if say the total for the season comes to $10,000 and your rent is $1,000/month you will receive 10 months free rent.
So your providing services for 4 months and waiting for payment for 10months through rent payment.

There are pro's & con's to this and you have to weigh that out.
It certainly is close so you cut down on travel time (big benefit)
Anything goes wrong these people are your neighbors all xx of them I would be clear that the manager is the contact person. (no different then any other job.
If this opportunity came my way I would bid the job at competitive rates and try and get some payment and some reduction in rent.You will be putting money out for salt up front that could add up very quickly. How big are we talking here 1 acre or 10 acres. A liitle more information would be helpful. Like previously asked do you have the equipment to handle this or will you have to pay a sub to help.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't poop were you eat.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

i have 2 trucks myself and have plenty others at my disposal that i could call. im more or less just reaching out to u guys that may have run into this situation before. 

as far as them paying me.... it will be a seasonal contract that they will pay me what i bid and take rent in full out of my monthly check and paying me the remainder in check form.

this will be my only account and one truck could have it done in a couple hours if not less. their maintenance people do all the walks and steps etc. all i would be doing is the parking lots them selves.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive never liked bartering like that. They should pay you your full price and you should pay your full rent. Things are much easier that way. Everything is up front you know what your getting and they do as well. Its easier to keep track of money that way as well. I've dealt with similar people who want to barter and i'm just not a fan of it at all.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1291008 said:


> Don't poop were you eat.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

wewille;1291063 said:


> Ive never liked bartering like that. They should pay you your full price and you should pay your full rent. Things are much easier that way. Everything is up front you know what your getting and they do as well. Its easier to keep track of money that way as well. I've dealt with similar people who want to barter and i'm just not a fan of it at all.


Ditto.

They pay you, you pay them - keep it seporate. Too easy to have a little missunderstanding and you without any place to live.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I see you are in IL ..... home of shaky politics ...... I will go with post # 7 ..... BTW Maryland is not much better when it comes to politics !!!


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

similar situation with my landlord... xcept i maintain her apartments summer and push snow... i take cash for my work and pay her what i owe every month... tried that work for rent once else where just after college and got screwed. owner said will supply materials never got materials to do listed labor she claimed no work was done 3 months back and forth while i lived in a scanky apartment with no water end of story. keep rent and pay seperate and less chance for hard feelings.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

I barter all the time and have never had a problem with it. Trailer repair, our family dentist, the building that we lease, sign company, and more. Its easy to keep track. We send out a monthly statement with the invoice detailing services and a balance.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Landgreen;1298389 said:


> I barter all the time and have never had a problem with it. Trailer repair, our family dentist, the building that we lease, sign company, and more. Its easy to keep track. We send out a monthly statement with the invoice detailing services and a balance.


Of course your paying tax on all that bartering.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Bartering ---some one wins some one loses. Ditto to Grandview don't work where you live -- you will forever be the a-hole to fifty percent of your neighbors in their minds!


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

grandview;1298393 said:



> Of course your paying tax on all that bartering.


Of course. I love paying taxes. Its my way of being patriotic.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

second income;1298415 said:


> Bartering ---some one wins some one loses. Ditto to Grandview don't work where you live -- you will forever be the a-hole to fifty percent of your neighbors in their minds!


Bartering is when both sides think they got a deal.payup


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

sbg4024;1290985 said:


> one question.. can you handle plowing the place, i don't know how many accounts you have or what kind of equipment you have... but keep in mind one thing ....you live there so any little thing they no where to find you. it does have its advantages, but there are also drawback, do you have back up in case your equipment breaks down....stuff like that


I agree, I can picture them calling you for the smallest drift or asking if you can push the snow back a bit when you drive through etc. I'm not saying it cant work, just have to spell everything out in black and white so no one is left guessing or assuming. Would this be a seasonal contract or per push?


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

I work for the guy I rent the garage from. When I pay rent I deduct all services rendered. If he owes me $5 he pays or if I owe $200 I pay. It's easy


----------



## bossman34 (Aug 15, 2011)

been there and done that, just like everyone said, be upfront with what you want and keep track of it. dont expect them to make sure your not getting screwed.


----------

